

Reminders by SMS using a clean UI - Jeedee
http://www.superminder.com
A simple, elegant app to schedule reminders by SMS or email.
======
ericwaller
The signup/login UI is very interesting, I was skeptical at first but now I
think I like it.

It's kind of awkward that you have to enter your email again as a reminder
destination, which then ends up killing the reminder I had started to create.

But overall I think the UI is very good.

